# 80307 and G0483 - Billing



## Urvishah (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi,
As everyone knows that  UDS (80307 - detect the presence of drugs or drug classes
in urine ) and UDC (G0483 -  (Identify the specific drug in the Urine, A final diagnosis that is made after getting the results of tests) codes.

Now, my question is do we billed them together on the same DOS, because 80307 once it gets positive then only lab performs G0483 .
*Note *: our providers order them together everytime!

I got several rejections on it and insurance companies sometimes pays only 80307.


Any input is helpful.

Thank You.


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 27, 2018)

Ordering both every time on every patient falls under Fraud, Waste and Abuse. G0483 is not medically necessary on a negative 80307.


----------



## Urvishah (Sep 28, 2018)

*Thank you*

Thank you so much,

but please give me answer that if 80307 is positive than can we billed g0483 next day , alone?

I will appreciate reply.


----------

